# Frogs & Toads > Tree Frogs >  Please help - terrible RETF accident!!!

## Lindsey

I'm hoping someone may be able to help...
I was changing out my RETF paper towel substrate yesterday morning and she moved while I was putting her jungle vine back in (the rough vine, zoomed?).
I accidentally smooshed her side with the vine, and she now has scrapes on her body and eye on the left side.
She is moving fine, and ate last night.  She is also able to open her eye fine.
After it happened I immediately applied neosporin without pain reliever.  I applied again this morning.  Wondering if I can apply it to the injury under her eye?  I'm afraid of getting it in her eye.  
Please see photos (I'm sorry for the bad quality).  She is a bit shiny from the neosporin.
Any advice appreciated, I feel horrible this happened, and I want her to have a speedy recovery.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

You may want to use a saline solution near the eye. You don't want the Neosporin getting in the eye. They appear too close to apply the ointment.

EDIT; I'm not an expert, but I would consult a vet about the injuries near the eye. He/she may have a better treatment to prevent those wounds from being infected.

----------


## Lindsey

Can I use a sterile eye-wash?  I have some in my first aid kit...  Would you reccomend I use a dropper and drop a few drops to clean the wound?

----------


## Lindsey

I've called every vet in town....  no one is willing to see a retf  :Frown: 
I'll email dr. frye

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Can I use a sterile eye-wash?  I have some in my first aid kit...  Would you reccomend I use a dropper and drop a few drops to clean the wound?


You would have to use a dropper, but I'm uncertain if there is a specific saline solution to use. I've read where Vets have prescribed a saline solution to treat cloudy eye, but that's all. I do not know if it was a diluted form or not.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> I've called every vet in town....  no one is willing to see a retf 
> I'll email dr. frye


They wouldn't even suggest a treatment to use for wounds near an eye..

----------


## Lindsey

Thank you....  I tried to get the wound near the eye with the neosporin, but am unable to get the injury on the corner of her eye - fear of getting it in her eye.
I'll email dr. frye and see what he recommends for the injury near the eye.  And I can't quite tell if the eye lid was injured also.  Like I said, here eye was open last night and she apears to have full use of the lid.

----------


## Lindsey

> They wouldn't even suggest a treatment to use for wounds near an eye..


Only not to get neosporin in the eye, but one vet did recomend bactine?  I need to find out what exactly that is.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Only not to get neosporin in the eye, but one vet did recomend bactine?  I need to find out what exactly that is.


Its a antiseptic spray I believe. Send Terry (tgampper) a PM. Terry has suggested its use before.

----------


## Lindsey

> Only not to get neosporin in the eye, but one vet did recomend bactine?  I need to find out what exactly that is.


Well... just googled bactine, and it specifically states not to get in one's eye!

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Well... just googled bactine, and it specifically states not to get in one's eye!



Well that certainly won't do then. I would still contact Terry and see if the sterile eye wash will suffice in the meantime.

----------


## Lindsey

my husband just told me I'm confused...  the vet recomended the red colored stuff?  I mis-interpreded it as 'bactine', but the vet actually said betadine?

----------


## IrishRonin

Well a good friend of mine worked at the local vet 6+ years, the same vet that treats all the animals at the animal park I work at, and they have given us Betadine for use on facial wounds on or near the eye. He told me that is what they use when they do any eye related surgery as it wont hurt the eye. Now I have never used it on an amphibian so... you might want to look it up. If you do get it use a 10% betadine to water solution, hope it helps and sorry to see your little one hurt like that good luck

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> my husband just told me I'm confused...  the vet recomended the red colored stuff?  I mis-interpreded it as 'bactine', but the vet actually said betadine?


I just read that it says never to use betadine with amphibians.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

Betadine contains iodine which is toxic to the frog. Can't even use Hydrogen Peroxide.

----------


## Lindsey

> Well a good friend of mine worked at the local vet 6+ years, the same vet that treats all the animals at the animal park I work at, and they have given us Betadine for use on facial wounds on or near the eye. He told me that is what they use when they do any eye related surgery as it wont hurt the eye. Now I have never used it on an amphibian so... you might want to look it up. If you do get it use a 10% betadine to water solution, hope it helps and sorry to see your little one hurt like that good luck


Thanks for the help..

----------


## Lindsey

> Betadine contains iodine which is toxic to the frog. Can't even use Hydrogen Peroxide.


Thank you for your time and help.  I'll just wait to see what dr. frye recommends.  As apparently, the vets in my town are of no help!  And this is all completely my fault.  I just want to make her better  :Frown:

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thank you for your time and help.  I'll just wait to see what dr. frye recommends.  As apparently, the vets in my town are of no help!  And this is all completely my fault.  I just want to make her better


I know how you feel. I am treating a sick frog and have been for the better part of a month and a half.

You're welcome.

----------


## Lynn

> Thank you for your time and help.  I'll just wait to see what dr. frye recommends.  As apparently, the vets in my town are of no help!  And this is all completely my fault.  I just want to make her better



Bolisnide,
GrifTheGreat is _really_ 'GrifTheGreat'
You got it right away!
What else ( topical medication )  do you have on hand besides neosporin?

I would wait until you hear from Dr Frye about anything near the eye.
The saline is different compared to say............sterile water.
And there could be preservatives in some products that may sting or irritate.

Extra.........*clean*........... soaks for him?
I'm sure you know to keep the soaking dishes as spotless as possible !
Clean often with the hottest water possible and lots of friction when cleaning and drying.
Do you have any Metronidazole? You could make a VERY diluted solution to clean the soaking dishes with.
Lynn

----------


## Lindsey

> I know how you feel. I am treating a sick frog and have been for the better part of a month and a half.
> 
> You're welcome.


I hope your sick frog gets better soon..
Have you've found that frogs take longer to recover from illness, injury?  I mean compared to other animals, such as cats or dogs?

----------


## Lindsey

> Bolisnide,
> GrifTheGreat is _really_ 'GrifTheGreat'
> You got it right away!
> What else ( topical medication )  do you have on hand besides neosporin?
> 
> I would wait until you hear from Dr Frye about anything near the eye.
> The saline is different compared to say............sterile water.
> And there could be preservatives in some products that may sting or irritate.
> 
> ...


Thank you Lynn~
yes, very clean water dish.
other products on hand:
rubbing alcohol, hydrogen peroxide, hibiclens (chlorine gluconate solution 4.0%).. none of these i can use.
maybe I can use the hibiclens to wash the water dish?
Can I get metronidazole via pet meds?  I'll check.
Emailing dr. frye now that I have moment.
Here is a current picture of my frog right after shedding tonight.  she looks better?

----------


## NatureLady

I am of no help, but I just wanted to remind you that accidents happen and be easy on yourself! Hugs for you and hope your baby gets better soon! I would say that if the eye it's self is ok, then cleanliness is the best!

----------


## Lindsey

> I am of no help, but I just wanted to remind you that accidents happen and be easy on yourself! Hugs for you and hope your baby gets better soon! I would say that if the eye it's self is ok, then cleanliness is the best!


Thanks, hon!  I know accidents happen, but I still feel awful.  I'll feel so much better when she gets better.
I think you're right, her eyeball is fine, so she is probably just really bruised?  if I keep things as clean as possible, she definitely has a better chance of avoiding infection.

----------


## Heather

Hi Bolisnide,

I'm sorry I missed this post. I didn't read many posts at all yesterday. 

I would place your baby in a hospital tank. Use only paper towel substrate and change it daily. Continue to change soaking water daily. You may want to boil your soak dish to kill any unseen bacteria or fungus. Mist as usual. Be sure to cover 3 sides of tank to avoid further stress. Feed as usual. Apply the original brand neosporin to all discolored skin areas everyday with a fresh Qtip, before misting. I actually boiled my dechlorinated water in advance, allowed to cool, and then used it for the water bowl and for misting. I also sprayed down the tank and dried it with paper towel before placing new, every night. 

The discolorations will slough off as he sheds. Because they aren't deep wounds they will likely fade, shrink in size, and new skin will fill in. I am guessing you will start seeing a difference after about 2 to 3 sheds. It make take some time. Once the outer skin layer heals over he can be placed back in his normal home. Monitoring the color of the skin is important to know if it's healing without infection. Keep us posted. I've healed 6 retf's from poor care and wounds and have seen the healing phases of bacterial and fungus infections. 

For his eye, use either 0.45% sterile saline irrigation, or dilute 0.9% sterile saline with boiled dechlor water to a 50/50 ratio. A standard bottle of sterile saline solution is the 0.9% solution. You need it be half of the strength of salt content for him.

You can look for sterile saline eye drops with absolutely no additives, dyes, or chemicals. It has to be strictly only sterile saline. It will likely be either the 0.45% or 0.9% solution. Again, it has to be only 0.45% or less (the 0.45% or more, dilute). Gently irrigate his eye daily. If the eye becomes cloudy, discolored, swollen, starts producing drainage, or he seems to be having difficulty with sight or eye muscle control, than a prescription medication is needed.

On a good note, my retf has scratched herself on her vine somehow in the past and all I did was neosporin daily. It faded and completely healed without even a scar.

It is key to monitor the skin and also their responses and how they act each day. If they eat normal, pee/poop normal, wake/sleep normal and the wound fades with no worsening, you're in good shape. 

Keep us posted. Forgive yourself, we are all human  :Smile: .

----------


## Lindsey

Thank you Heather!  This is very helpful, and the fact you have successfully healed RETF in the past, is very encouraging.
I'll resource the saline you described and dilute as appropriate while I wait to receive the meds from Dr. Frye.
My frog (still unnamed) is solo in her tank.  Would you still advise a hospital tank?  Her substrate is paper towels which I have been changing daily, and I clean her dish daily as well.

Just thought I'd post what Dr. Frye emailed me, for anyone who may need the information in the future.

Dr Frye:
"I'd recommend using Silversulfadiazene lotion on all the wounds on the
body, and NeoPolyDex drops on the eye itself and the wound so close to the
eye.

Meds-

As a first aid kit, I strongly recommend having a few drugs on hand at all
times.  That way when a medical problem arises, you just need to contact
me, and I can steer you down the right path.

            Metronidizole is an antibacterial, antiprotozoal, and APPETITE
STIMULANT. It is $30 per 100 mLs.

           * **Silversulfadiazene is a topical antibiotic and antifungal
that promotes healing while discouraging scarring.  It should be used on
ALL skin lesions and costs $34 per ounce.*

            Baytril is a strong systemic antibiotic that needs to be mixed
carefully.   It costs $24 per ounce and is mixed according to the size of
the frog treated.  Only a few drops are used daily.

            Panacur is a powdered dewormer.  It is very safe and easy to
use and costs $14 per spoonful.

            Shipping costs $11 for Priority on any order that includes one
of the liquid medications.  If you purchase Panacur alone, shipping costs
$2.  I can not ship medications outside of the United States."

He is such a great resource for those who own frogs...

Just an update on my frog:
the accident took place on Monday morning, and already her wounds look a lot better.  Here eye is still about the same, but as soon as I receive the eye drops, I'm sure she'll be on the mend for sure.

Thank you everyone for your help!!!  
xoxoxo

----------


## Heather

Awesome! SSD cream works great. I used it on my recently healed babies. When you get the eye drops he recommends you no longer need the saline drops. He is the herp vet I use too bc their are no knowledgeable ones near me. 

If his tank is able to be kept really clean and you use paper towels, it should be fine. 

How is he doing today? Has the neosporin changed his wounds at all?

----------


## Lindsey

> Awesome! SSD cream works great. I used it on my recently healed babies. When you get the eye drops he recommends you no longer need the saline drops. He is the herp vet I use too bc their are no knowledgeable ones near me. 
> 
> If his tank is able to be kept really clean and you use paper towels, it should be fine. 
> 
> How is he doing today? Has the neosporin changed his wounds at all?


The wounds on her body are significantly improved.  They have shrunk in size by about 1/3 and don't seem as blue/bruised.  She has shed every night since the accident?  I never noticed her shedding so frequently, but I am paying much more attention now, so perhaps it's normal to shed daily?  Her appetite has diminished slightly.  She has gone from anywhere from 0-6 crickets/night to about 0-3/night (she ate zero crickets last night, 3 the night before, 2 the night of her accident, and unknown tonight).  Her eye is pretty much the same as in the first photo I posted.  No improvement on her eye, but not draining or changing in color in any way.  The eye wash I had on hand was simply sterile saline in which I diluted 1:1 with boiled, treated water.  She did not like it dropped on/in her eye, which I did when she was awake and before her shed (next time I'll wait until she's asleep as not to stress her out?).  She looked a little pissed at me (but no near as pissed when I hurt her).  I have the feeling it was the kind of pain that felt good, and she kind of looked at me like she knew I was trying to help.  All the times I applied neosporin she was asleep...
The meds from dr. fryes office will be here tomorrow.  I'll start right away and post some more pics soon.
By the way, anyone know if the residual neosporin from the past few days needs to be rinsed off before I start the SSD cream?
Thanks again..

----------


## Lindsey

Here are some photos from a few minutes ago.
She didn't eat any crickets yet tonight, which is somewhat unusual.
And is sleeping already?  The lights only went out 3 hours ago.  
I am starting to get worried of her lack of appetite.
BTW, I say she/her because she has never made a peep.  Not one, not even when she was injured.  She could be a boy?  The frog is about 1.75 inches long...

----------


## Lindsey

And...  just noticed the hard water spots all over her tank glass.  The photos really bring it out I guess.  While she's healing, should I use only bottled spring water as opposed to treated well water?

----------


## Heather

She does look better  :Smile: . The neosporin is waterproof from the petroleum in it. It really does not rinse off. You can try a gentle misting above her that falls over her. She will shed it off her outer layer as usual. The SSD cream will help her to shed as she heals. It's amazing stuff. The ingredients are the same as used often in diabetic ulcers, except the actual medication dosing is less. Pretty neat. 

Healing is a bit tiring as her body uses energy to produce extra cells to fill in the new skin. It is common for them to rest more. So long as she eats every couple days, does not lose weight, and continues to heal without signs of infection she should be okay. If only they could produce a fever to help fight any bacteria. Though, her skin looks good. The eye should heal quicker with the antibiotic. 

Good thinking...putting on the medications while she is asleep is the way to go. That's what I did too. Of course, any oral meds will be different. If you have to pick her up, use a luke warm paper towel moistened in spring water or boiled dechlor water and carefully wrap it around her like a blanket. This protects her skin and causes a bit less stress. It also makes it much easier to hold her. I will post a pic for you. Allow her SSD cream a few minutes to soak in before you do this. 

I found that you'll have less waste of the SSD cream if you actually less a drop fall on her and then smooth it with a Qtip, rather than trying to drop it on the Qtip and then smooth it. It drips off the Qtip before you get it on them. 

I think I'd stick with spring water until she heals.

You're doing a great job!  :Smile:

----------

Bolisnide

----------


## Heather



----------


## Lindsey

Thanks for the help!  What a cutie frog you have there!  It looks like he's sleeping in the towel, nice and comfy!  I have never handled my frog, except when I brought her home in July.  Dr. Frye didn't prescribe any oral meds at this time, but if I ever need to administer some, I now know how!
She didn't eat any crickets last night, and she didn't eat the night before.  But she doesn't look like she's loosing weight....  hopefully she'll eat tonight.
Thank you for the advice about applying the SSD cream; I will apply the way you described.  And I will switch to spring water for now.
It makes sense that frogs will rest more while they're healing.  I won't be so worried about her sleepiness...
You've been so helpful!  Everyone has!
Thanks to you all xoxoxo

----------


## Heather

You're welcome, anytime  :Smile: ! I'll be waiting to hear how he does. Good luck!

----------


## Lindsey

Well, the abrasions on my little one are a bit better, but I'm sad to report she has not eaten anything since Thursday night!  Should I begin force feeding?  How do I force feed?  She doesn't look like she's lost weight....
And, I do have flukers Repti-Aid/boost on hand.  Should I feed her some of that?
many thanks.

----------


## Heather

This is a common response to the stress of healing and handling. I would try the reptiboost first. It is dosed by weight. There is a chart in the box.

----------

Bolisnide

----------


## Lynn

> Well, the abrasions on my little one are a bit better, but I'm sad to report she has not eaten anything since Thursday night!  Should I begin force feeding?  How do I force feed?  She doesn't look like she's lost weight....
> And, I do have flukers Repti-Aid/boost on hand.  Should I feed her some of that?
> many thanks.



Bolisnide,
Drop a cricket in to her mouth when she is shedding.  Wait til she makes a 'big yawn' .... and plunk! Works like a charm.
You can dip the cricket in the Repti-Aid/boost ?
I fed my black eyed tree frog this way for 5 of the 7 weeks he was not eating.
Get every thing ready first. Mine typically shed ,just, when the lights go out.
Keep your hand near her in case she takes a leap after you drop the cricket in. 
Boggie never jumped, he just kept right on shedding.
But I have had another take a much more surprised reaction a cricket magically appearing in his mouth.

She looks much better!
Good luck, Lynn

----------

Bolisnide

----------


## Heather

Lynn's way is a great way to do it and way less stressful  :Smile: . If it doesn't work, I'll teach you the other way. 

Your baby will shed more due to the medicine and healing. 

I will be at work all day Tuesday and Wednesday. I leave at 6:00 am and generally don't get home until after 8:00 pm. I will try and check posts after work. Generally, once I get home I do frog chores and then wash up for bed. 

Lynn, are you here tomorrow in case she needs help? 

If you end up having to force feed it'd probably be easiest if you call me or Lynn. Then one of us can walk you through it. It's not hard. It can be a tad stressful for you both though.

----------

Bolisnide

----------


## Lynn

I'm off tomorrow 
I'll pm you 
Lynn

----------

Bolisnide

----------


## Lindsey

Thank you both!  like I told Lynn, I wasn't sure if I should try and force feeding at this point or not.  But because of your advisement, I'm going to try lynn's method tonight, and see how that goes.  If I find she is very resistant, then tomorrow I'll try the repti-boost. but leave crickets in her bowl anyway.... Hopefully she'll take the food while shedding, and if not, will actually eat some on her own from the bowl!  Fingers Crossed!
Here are some recent photos:

as you can see, her abrasions are now black.  Normal part of the healing process?
She's been on her prescribed drops and SSD cream since friday night.
Thank you both again, I'll keep you posted!
And she doesn't look skinny?  kind of plump actually.  so strange.

----------


## Heather

She looks good. The tissue is healing appropriately. The black so-to-speak scabs will slough off. The skin underneath will be green, light tan, or blue. It may or may not fade back to green. Twiggy's abscesses turned black, sloughed off as he shed, and then healed in blue like the color of his sides. It took 6 weeks total. Yours are healing quicker  :Smile: . 

Nutrition is important for healing. He'll need the nutrients and protein to help produce new skin cells. Hydration too. Lynn's way is the best bc it doesn't cause much stress  :Smile: . Though it is important to consider the alternatives. I think dusting with the reptaboost is a great idea. Just a tiny pinch and light dusting. The dosing for retf's is pretty small. 

How is the eye? It's a bit hard to see?

@Lynn, thanks so much!  :Smile:  I love a great nursing joint effort  :Smile: . 

@Bolisnide, you're doing a great job!

----------


## Heather

P.S. She is likely eating her shed. This will also give her some protein. Have you found any shed below where she had shed?

----------


## Lindsey

thanks, heather!
I never see any shed left, she's surely eating it...

And...  just thought I'd pass on my success (the frog's success), she ate one small cricket dusted in rept-boost  :Smile:   yippee!  I dropped the cricket in her mouth while she 'yawned', and miraculously she swallowed it!  I would have attempted another, but she seemed annoyed.  I left a bowl of crickets in her bowl dusted with repashy calcium plus, and just checked, and she hasn't eaten any of those....

I wasn't able to get a photo of her eye, but it basically looks black like the rest of her abrasions.  The black is like a scab?  I wasn't sure because when I gently felt the abrasions, they felt like the rest of her skin.

Thank you both for your help!  I'll see how she does tomorrow night and let you know.  I'll maybe try and plop another cricket in her mouth while she's shedding again?  Just to get more nutrition in her...

xoxoxo
<3

----------


## Lynn

> thanks, heather!
> I never see any shed left, she's surely eating it...
> 
> And...  just thought I'd pass on my success (the frog's success), she ate one small cricket dusted in rept-boost   yippee!  I dropped the cricket in her mouth while she 'yawned', and miraculously she swallowed it!  I would have attempted another, but she seemed annoyed.  I left a bowl of crickets in her bowl dusted with repashy calcium plus, and just checked, and she hasn't eaten any of those....
> 
> I wasn't able to get a photo of her eye, but it basically looks black like the rest of her abrasions.  The black is like a scab?  I wasn't sure because when I gently felt the abrasions, they felt like the rest of her skin.
> 
> Thank you both for your help!  I'll see how she does tomorrow night and let you know.  I'll maybe try and plop another cricket in her mouth while she's shedding again?  Just to get more nutrition in her...
> 
> ...


Oh! I'm so excited. Good for you ! You did it ! 
Lynn

----------


## Heather

You're welcome  :Smile: . Yay! I'm so glad it worked. I'd continue for a day or two and then let her try and eat again.

----------


## Heather

Yes, the black is like a scab. It's actually dead tissue. My frog's skin did the same thing. It will shed off with nice new skin underneath. If I can find pictures I'll show you. It's been a while. I might still have an old one though.

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

How's your baby doing Bolisnide?

----------


## Lindsey

> How's your baby doing Bolisnide?


Thanks for checking in!
She's doing very well.  I had to drop crickets in her mouth for 2 nights in a row, but is now eating on her own again.  Not as ferociously as before, but she is eating on her own again.  I'll post an updated picture soon.
Her scabs are also doing well.  She is healing, but it is taking a long time (in my opinion), but I suppose that's normal.  Her accident took place two weeks ago on Monday...

----------


## Colleen/Jerrod

> Thanks for checking in!
> She's doing very well.  I had to drop crickets in her mouth for 2 nights in a row, but is now eating on her own again.  Not as ferociously as before, but she is eating on her own again.  I'll post an updated picture soon.


That's good to hear. Lynn is a master of the sneak and feed while the frog is shedding.  :Smile:  Its a good trick.

----------


## Lynn

> Thanks for checking in!
> She's doing very well.  I had to drop crickets in her mouth for 2 nights in a row, but is now eating on her own again.  Not as ferociously as before, but she is eating on her own again.  I'll post an updated picture soon.
> Her scabs are also doing well.  She is healing, but it is taking a long time (in my opinion), but I suppose that's normal.  Her accident took place two weeks ago on Monday...


Hooray ! 
Now you can help other FF members that need help w/ feeding a RE that is under the weather! Congratulations !
They are soooooo needy sometimes. 
Lynn   :Butterfly:

----------


## Heather

Yay! Great job!  :Smile:

----------


## Heather

Here are the phases of Twigs healing.

Twigs wounds...abscesses and bacterial infection. Poor little guy. 


As they were healing, the outer skin died...sorry for the poor picture, but you can see the blackness.



Here is Twigs now...new blue skin grew in underneath and the black sloughed off...

----------


## bill

that is awesome!! i lurked this thread and learned a whole bunch. i am so happy for you that Twigs is doing so much better!! great job!!

----------


## Heather

Thank you  :Smile: .

----------


## Lindsey

> Here are the phases of Twigs healing.
> 
> Twigs wounds...abscesses and bacterial infection. Poor little guy. 
> 
> 
> As they were healing, the outer skin died...sorry for the poor picture, but you can see the blackness.
> 
> 
> 
> Here is Twigs now...new blue skin grew in underneath and the black sloughed off...


Thank you for sharing, Twiggy looks great!  Mine still has black 'scabs', but they are shrinking, slowly...  Her eye drops will be done tomorrow (dr. frye said 2 weeks on the drops, and her eye is still not completely healed), but he didn't specify how long to use the SSD cream?  Should I continue to use the cream and eye drops until the black scabs fade?  Stop the eye drops after tomorrow, and continue the SSD cream?
Again, thank you for the help, and all of your concern.

----------


## Lynn

> Thank you for sharing, Twiggy looks great!  Mine still has black 'scabs', but they are shrinking, slowly...  Her eye drops will be done tomorrow (dr. frye said 2 weeks on the drops, and her eye is still not completely healed), but he didn't specify how long to use the SSD cream?  Should I continue to use the cream and eye drops until the black scabs fade?  Stop the eye drops after tomorrow, and continue the SSD cream?
> Again, thank you for the help, and all of your concern.


Hi Bolisnide,
I would update Dr Frye. If he is unaware of how the healing is progressing , he is unable to adjust the original treatment plan. It's really that simple. This is one of the those situations where : #1 he is really terrific and will continue to help you;  #2 you have worked so hare , you don't want any chances of stopping anything too soon ! 
You are doing this! It's rewarding work..right ! Is is hunting for his own crickets? If he is still reluctant put MORE in! How frequently are you dusting with both vits and calcium. What are your crickets eating?


_Congratulations !_

Twiggy's story is amazing. He was really sick. I think Heath spends her days off driving to _yuckie_ pet stores *l* :Smile:  :Smile: *king* for rescues! 

Lynn 
 :Butterfly:

----------

Bolisnide

----------


## Heather

Hi  :Smile: . 

Yes, I think you're right Lynn  :Wink: . It must be the nurturing part of us  :Smile: . I can't bear to see things hurt without wanting to help. I love to see them happy and hopping around, calling, etc., as they should. 

I went to a pet store on Tuesday. Of course I browsed through the frogs and reptiles. They had a dead/dehydrated green tree frog in the tank. So sad  :Frown: . If he were alive I'd have brought him home, no doubt. 

I'm going to have to start that zoo I speak of someday if I keep healing them. I could use a co-owner btw  :Wink: . 

I would estimate it to take about 6 weeks for healing. This is the trend I have observed. Dr.Frye guided me through the process. He basically had me continue the antibiotics until they were healed. I sent him pictures along the way. I would recommend too that you contact him, as Lynn has mentioned, so he knows where in the healing process your frog is. My estimate is 6 weeks of treatment though. 

Is he eating? Is he still resting a bit extra? How does his energy seem? 

Keep up the great work! These are valuable frog care lessons you are learning. You'll be amazed when he is better knowing you are the one that pulled him through.

Just like kids, they can get sick and injured. I think these skills are important to know, especially considering the lack of herp vets. We are very fortunate to have a vet that will work with us in this manner. 

This is the great part about a forum. We can share photos, great stories, care tips, and valuable lessons. Plus, we meet great friends along the way who love frogs too  :Smile: .

----------

Bolisnide

----------


## Lindsey

Thanks, Ladies/Mamas!
I do very much feel like this frog's mom, even though I'm the horrible cause of her injuries  :Frown: 
Heather, I would love to be a worker at your zoo  :Smile: !  Too bad we're far away from one another!
I will update Dr. Frye, and see what he would advise.  It seems though, based on your experience, I should continue with the antibiotics....?
Here are a couple new photos.  They're pretty bad quality, but you may be able to see the light spot underneath the left eye, on her back?  This was black, but is now bright green.  Hoping this is new skin and not another problem I should be concerned with?

I still can't get a very good photo of her eye.  But it looks black, like before....  Her eye, BTW, is fine, it is only abrasion near the eye, at the corner.
She's eating, only about 1-2 crickets per night, last night zero.
She still rests a lot, and energy is still low.
I feed the crickets Repashy Gut load, produce (carrots, kale, lettuce, apples, celery), and they were also getting flukers thirst quencher fortified with calcium, but I am now using the Repashy Hydro loader instead of that (as of a couple days ago).
I dust the crickets with Repashy Calcium plus at every feeding, and on the two nights I fed her while she shed, the crickets were dusted with ReptiBoost (which really helped her to start eating on her own again).



This has been so hard, but I really feel devoted to all of my animals, and always do what I need to do to get them better (just like my child).
I have learned so much, and am so grateful for all of your help!

----------


## Heather

She is healing well. Yes, continue the antibiotics, ssd cream, and eye medication. I would actually continue the full 6 weeks. Each of the 3 times I've done rescues it has taken 6 weeks for full recovery for them. 

Cut back to calcium every other night now. That will be plenty. Too much can be bad too. Every other night is just right. If she doesn't eat at least every 2 to 3 days, feed her when she sheds. I'm so glad you didn't have to force feed her. 

Accidents happen. You've done a great job recovering her. They can sometimes get hurt on their own, so now you'll know what you need to do. Sometimes bad experiences can turn into great learning experiences. You'll be able to teach others now too  :Smile: . 


Serena, Hector, & Cassie....before & after

----------


## Lindsey

> Cut back to calcium every other night now. That will be plenty. Too much can be bad too. Every other night is just right. If she doesn't eat at least every 2 to 3 days, feed her when she sheds. I'm so glad you didn't have to force feed her.




This has been an ongoing debate in which I can't get a concrete answer on....
Above is the Repashy Calcium Plus, which states to dust with every feeding?  It's like a cricket balancer, from what I understand.  It contains vits and calcium.
Would you still advise every other night with this stuff?  Of course if that is better, I will switch to every other night...

Thanks for your encouragement, you all have been so nice!

----------


## Heather

My buddy uses repashy too. He uses his every feeding. He has pixies and a pac. It could be fine. I use fluker's, which may be the difference. Golly, I can't say that I'm sure now. Maybe make another post. Repashy is excellent, I hear. I think the directions would be accurate. I think it should be good. 

Yw  :Smile:  Happy to help.

----------

Bolisnide

----------


## Lindsey

> My buddy uses repashy too. He uses his every feeding. He has pixies and a pac. It could be fine. I use fluker's, which may be the difference. Golly, I can't say that I'm sure now. Maybe make another post. Repashy is excellent, I hear. I think the directions would be accurate. I think it should be good. 
> 
> Yw  Happy to help.


I asked John (frog forum founder) about the Repashy Calcium plus.  This is what he says:

"For adult tree frogs I think once per week is sufficient, but no harm dusting at every feeding."

Just thought I'd pass that along.  Maybe I should cut back on the dusting with Repashy Calcium Plus?  But my frog is still healing, so maybe every other feeding?

----------


## Heather

Good to know. Thanks!

----------


## Heather

How is your frog doing?

----------


## Lindsey

> How is your frog doing?


I'm sorry, Heather.  I missed this- thanks for checking in.
Well, it's been a long road, but she seems to be healed.  She does have very small 'scars' where her scrapes were.  And she's eating well.
So I guess she's doing great!  Also, she now has an official name- 'Maxine'- my son named her
I'll post picks as soon as I can find my camera  :Wink:

----------


## Lynn

Bolisnide and "Maxine",
Glad to read  'all is well' . 
All that treatment is hard work ! Good for you!  You did it !

Re: post # 61on this thread.
 I dust - calcium -w/ every feeding.
You might consider getting RepCal ( calcium w/vitamin D -pink label) and alternate it with the Repashy Calcium Plus, so the vitamins are not used daily.
Unfortunately, these products should probably be replaced every three months. Yikes $$
Remember we can not replace (feeders)  that they would be getting in the wild.
The diets we provide them in captivity are very different and boring !   :Frown:  
Even though they look like the are  thriving on a diet which is typically made up one or two insects such as domestic crickets, etc. Who knows?
Therefore , supplementation is required because the feeders are lacking ; especially the calcium. 
We read over and over about the common problems that occur from calcium deficiency which include ( but limited to ) hind limb paralysis , complete paralysis, hind limb spasms, seizures, and skeletal deformities. Think about ALL the posts you have read : " my frogs back legs don't work", 'my frogs muscles are twitching".  :Frown:  

Plus those -not so stupid-crickets are very industrious......Have you ever watched one clean themselves after they have been dusted!
By the time they are done ....every speck is likely off ! The bowl feeding method ( for tree frogs ) is probably best. This way the crickets will walk through the dust they cleaned off.  :Big Grin: 

Have a great day ! Glad to hear she is on the mend!
Lynn  :Butterfly:

----------

Bolisnide

----------


## Heather

So glad to hear it!  :Smile:

----------


## Lindsey

> Bolisnide and "Maxine",
> Glad to read  'all is well' . 
> All that treatment is hard work ! Good for you!  You did it !
> 
> Re: post # 61on this thread.
>  I dust - calcium -w/ every feeding.
> You might consider getting RepCal ( calcium w/vitamin D -pink label) and alternate it with the Repashy Calcium Plus, so the vitamins are not used daily.
> Unfortunately, these products should probably be replaced every three months. Yikes $$
> Remember we can not replace (feeders)  that they would be getting in the wild.
> ...


Thank you, Lynn!
I had no idea these products last for only about 3 months!  Yikes $$ is right!
I will follow your advice and get the RepCal, alternating feedings.  Repashy Calcium once per week?
I do use the glass bowl for feeding; I love this method.  I can precisely monitor what my RETF eats, which was so crucial during her periods of low appetite.  I also feel that if it weren't for the glass bowl, I would have never known she hadn't eaten for those few days, and would not have know to help her out.  I only needed to help her eat for 2 nights in a row (following your advice), then she had enough energy to eat on her own again.

My biggest fear with the Repashy Calcium plus, was that I was giving her too much calcium and vitamins, which I hear can be just as bad as too little.

On the topic of feeders (and how boring it must be for our frogs), are there any others besides crickets that you have found your Red-Eyes and Black-Eyes will eat?  My white's eats night crawlers and red wigglers in additon to crickets.  But hang a worm in front of my Red-Eye, and she looks horrified!

Anyway, thanks a bunch for all of your help!

----------

